# water drops take 2



## iamsneaky13 (Dec 12, 2010)

i am trying to get into highspeed/water drop photography, anyways here is my second attempt at water drops.  my rig consisted of my bench press a jc penny box and eye dropper a pizza box(this was essential) a garbage bag and timing/patience.  

Also i have a question that i am going to post elsewhere but i may as well since i am already writing this post.  If i were to make myself a laser gate that could trigger my flash on a delay would i get consistent results for ballistic photography?  I am aware that the best solution is two lasergates so that you can judge the velocity and have the electronics do the timing for you, but it would be much simpler with one.  So my real question is would the small variations in velocity between shots of a rifle have a huge effect on the overall timing of the shots?

here are my shots anyways:


----------



## Frequency (Dec 13, 2010)

You are asking some high-end doubts, of which i have no clue 

But , alas!!! what a beautiful shots!!! i must say that

Soon you will get your doubts clarified here by some wise men

All the Best

regards


----------



## danielklaer (Dec 13, 2010)

Those photos are very very nice


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Dec 13, 2010)

Youre overthinking it.  Yes, laser triggers are awesome.  But totally unnecessary.  All you really need is to shoot A LOT of frames.  It might take 30 or 40 shots to get something really spectacular.  But great images can be caught at any  point during the drop-crown-rebound process.

Something worth noting; if you get more on plane to your drop it will stay in focus during its whole descent.  I would like that last one more if the two drops were crisp.


----------



## Mecal (Dec 13, 2010)

#2 is awesome


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Dec 13, 2010)

@arkanjel imaging: yeah i know that patience is a pretty good method, but i think a laser trigger would be more reliable, and most likely give me better shots.  The timing for ballistics is a lot more difficult than drop photography.  I spent at least two hours trying to get an image of a paintball breaking on a wall, and i didn't get one the whole time.


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome, all of them, I like em all. Do they look a tiny little bit tilted counterclockwise ? Nevertheless, great pictures.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Dec 13, 2010)

iamsneaky13 said:


> @arkanjel imaging: yeah i know that patience is a pretty good method, but i think a laser trigger would be more reliable, and most likely give me better shots. The timing for ballistics is a lot more difficult than drop photography. I spent at least two hours trying to get an image of a paintball breaking on a wall, and i didn't get one the whole time.


 

It would probably be easier to catch the paintball breaking if it were dropped rather than thrown.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bynx (Dec 13, 2010)

What about shooting with camera on continuous then shoot 3 or more balls at the wall. You might catch something then. Ive shoot water drops before and used the patience and timing method. Each session I went beyond 300 shots. Here is one sequence I was able to put together showing the cycle of a single drop. Although each shot is a separate drop. I hope this made sense.


----------

